# 50/50 perpetual tent grow!



## drekoushranada (Oct 20, 2012)

I have an 4x8 tent that will be using 2 600 watters in it. On one side will be the Coco Coir grow and on the other side it will be the DIY 4 bucket Under Current system. While in the veg stage I was having mega problems with the Vermiculit and perlite Hempy buckets. So I said screw it and transplanted the ladies into coco. Here are the horrible before pic and the cal mag problems I was having at first. The strains are Critical +, Mastodon Kush, Critical Sensi Star, and THC Bomb.


----------



## drekoushranada (Oct 20, 2012)

These are the plants after they were put into the system transplant and vegged for one more week under the 600w MH. The Critical + in the yellow pot is a beast for sure. The Critical + and THC Bomb rooted with ease and the CSS and MK take FOREVER to root but I did take clones from all the plnts while they looked like crap!


----------



## drekoushranada (Oct 20, 2012)

I flipped all the plants into flower yesterday and this is how they look after one day. The Blumats are pretty cool and only problem which is my fault is that I didn't use two of them per plant with ther wide buckets I used. The buckets are still Hempy buckets with hydroton on the bottom. Though I have the blumats I still went in watered the buckets until water came out of the holes. I figure I will do that once or twice a week just for kicks. The UC system will be started in 4 weeks so I can get a harvest every month. I won't be using those buckes because I have 3.4 gallon Air pots for the next run. The clones are doing better than ever. Here is the other half of the tent with the UC system. Feel free to ask any questions you may have. Oh yeah that is a 600w hps I just used a filter on the lense of my camera.


----------



## drekoushranada (Oct 21, 2012)

Yesterday I went and topped one of the Critical + clones to see how it would respond. It is doing pretty good. 3rd pic is the topped plant. 2nd pic is crazy veg system I made 1st pic is the top of the plant I will try to clone.


----------



## drekoushranada (Oct 27, 2012)

The plants did a great deal of stretching and I had to tie the C+ in the upper left corner back. They love growing into a bare bulb. The blumats are still working fine and I don't think the plants ever stop drinking. LOL... The vegg chamber is doing awesome and they picked up a ton of growth since last week. I think I will make the vegg chamber into another flower room with a flip box. Is it okay to use bamboo stakes to tie the plants back?


----------



## RetiredMatthebrute (Oct 27, 2012)

nice grow you got going man. + rep


----------



## drekoushranada (Oct 27, 2012)

Thanks a lot. I think I let them get a bit too big. I'm sure some bamboo stakes will fix that. The next batch will be going in some 3.4g air pots and in my DIY UC. I hope I can get a pound or more every 2-3 weeks once I fire up my other other cab with a flip flop. Any suggestions?


----------



## RetiredMatthebrute (Oct 28, 2012)

you seem to have it under controll from the looks. howcome your using a bare bulb and no cool tube/aircooled hood and refelctor?


----------



## drekoushranada (Oct 28, 2012)

I go bare because it was cheaper and I didn't want to make it mega complex with all the ducting. Overall I'm just trying to keep it simple. I cage around the light would be good but once I train them to the bamboo stakes in a couple of weeks I don't think it will be needed anyways.


----------



## drekoushranada (Oct 28, 2012)

I was going to run a flip box in my 5x5 tent but then I realized it would be easier and cheaper to run a 1k with the cool tube and reflector. I never did a horizontal grow so this should be fun. I still have a few weeks until that flower area is fired up though.


----------



## drekoushranada (Oct 31, 2012)

The flower room is coming along pretty cool. I will put up pics this weekend. The temps were at 68f but I hope it didn't stress them. I have to get some odor control ASAP!


----------



## drekoushranada (Nov 3, 2012)

Here is a little bud porn to start off week 3. The THC Bomb is not forming buds as fast as the other strains so I will keep an eye on it to see if I'm going to keep it for the next run.


----------



## RetiredMatthebrute (Nov 4, 2012)

looking good man them plants in the bud pic looks pretty sativa dominant so be patient with them when in 8 weeks they arent where you would like them to be.


----------



## drekoushranada (Nov 4, 2012)

Yeah one plant is the Critical+ and the other one is the Critical Sensi Star. They are budding super fast.


----------



## OGEvilgenius (Nov 5, 2012)

I'm pretty interested in THC Bomb and how that works out for you. My gut tells me it's some kind of critical mass hybrid, but I've heard a lot of good things about it.

I'm all aboard.


----------



## drekoushranada (Nov 5, 2012)

Yeah the pheno I have is very beautiful and short. It is just a bit slow with the bud formation but it is picking up. I'm not sure if I'm going to run it in the Under Current system when I fire it up next week.


----------



## drekoushranada (Nov 7, 2012)

I went and gave the C+ a bend. This is my go at LST. What do you all think?


----------



## RetiredMatthebrute (Nov 7, 2012)

LST looks great, i just tied mine up last weekend and let em loose yesterday


----------



## drekoushranada (Nov 9, 2012)

The Under Current system will be finished today and the ladies will be going in!


----------



## drekoushranada (Nov 9, 2012)

As I promised the DIY Under Current system is fired up and running strong. The Chiller will be hooked up tomorrow. I have a little root porn. The huge root set is the C+ and the smaller set with less veg time is the Critical Sensi Star. I am not running the THC Bomb in the system. Please feel free to ask questions and give suggestions. The bubbles is from the dish soap used on the Uni seals during the leak test. It is going to be a bloody jungle.


----------



## RetiredMatthebrute (Nov 10, 2012)

awesome setup man. i might try my hand at hydro next weekend when i have a few extra bucks for a net pot and a new 5 gal bucket and lid


----------



## drekoushranada (Nov 11, 2012)

I say go for it m8. You will love the results without a doubt. It has both up and downs but it is a moster way of growing. We will see for sure what the case is. The Coco coir with Blumats are in the other side of the tent and as you can see they are taking off with no problem.


----------



## RetiredMatthebrute (Nov 11, 2012)

im probabally just going to run a small DWC setup seems like the easiest to maintain and not alot of equipment involved.

eventially i may go full aero in my new flower room and make a small aero system in my tent so i can go right from one aero system to the next for my perpetual. and the aero system seems to be pretty simple to make just some PvC pipe, a decent pump, some sprayer and gravity will get shit done, i would do a 4 tier (6 plants per tier) system in both my veg and flower room with the vegatative one being quite a bit smaller than the flowering one. also going ot have to figure out a way to seperate the veg room plants so the roots dont grow together since they will need to be moved after 4 weeks in the veg room


----------



## drekoushranada (Nov 12, 2012)

That sounds great! Do you think such a system can fit in a 5x5 tent? I would love to give it a try.


----------



## C Cat (Nov 12, 2012)

Hey dre!Great work!I'm trying to do the same but with a 600w HPS 4x4x7 flower room and a 94w Veg room.For your clones I made a DIY tupperware container bubbler myself,How long did it take for roots to show?And did you did in rooting hormones then put them in or no?And ive been running 5.3 ph for the water and changing every 2 days.So far its been 3 days and nothing!The whole undercurrent system could you explain that a bit more?I would like to do a setup close to that but not a vert grow,Thanks! 

Btw your Avatar pic.Ahahahhahahahaha!Love it

~C That Cat?


----------



## drekoushranada (Nov 12, 2012)

1. It took 5-7 days for the roots to show. 
2. I did the rooting hormone and then I popped them in. I didn't even bother to adjust the ph on my tap water. 
The system is 4x5 gallon buckets with a 20 gallon rez. I connected them using 2 inch uniseals and PVC pipe. I may go with another 5 gallon bucket as the rez in the future after I see how the 1/10 horsepower chiller hold up. The pump is an Iwaki. It is very strong for the system.


----------



## C Cat (Nov 13, 2012)

Is your res outside of the tent?What are you running for temps on the water?How much was the 1/10 chiller? Pictures of the setup and girls ?

~C That Cat?


----------



## RetiredMatthebrute (Nov 13, 2012)

C Cat said:


> Hey dre!Great work!I'm trying to do the same but with a 600w HPS 4x4x7 flower room and a 94w Veg room.For your clones I made a DIY tupperware container bubbler myself,How long did it take for roots to show?And did you did in rooting hormones then put them in or no?And ive been running 5.3 ph for the water and changing every 2 days.So far its been 3 days and nothing!The whole undercurrent system could you explain that a bit more?I would like to do a setup close to that but not a vert grow,Thanks!
> 
> Btw your Avatar pic.Ahahahhahahahaha!Love it
> 
> ~C That Cat?


roots generally wont be formed in only 3 days probabally 10 days min. some strains take longer than others.


----------



## drekoushranada (Nov 13, 2012)

Pics are on page 1 and 2. They just went in the other day so its not much of a difference. The rez is on the outside of the tent and it is around 69 degrees. It actually feels colder than that. I got the chiller for 200USD.


----------



## drekoushranada (Nov 15, 2012)

The ladies are doing well. The temps of water is at 67f but the humidity of the grow room is at 30%. Will that affect the ladies?


----------



## drekoushranada (Nov 18, 2012)

The veg tent had some white flies in it so I'm going to hit them with some soap. Any suggestions? The plants still look great though.


----------



## drekoushranada (Nov 18, 2012)

Another pic.


----------



## RetiredMatthebrute (Nov 19, 2012)

never had white flies so no help on that subject. i did have fungus gnats and they were a pain in the ass. never really got rid of them just kept the numbers to a min.


----------



## drekoushranada (Nov 26, 2012)

Well after the nightmare I had in the system things are back on track. I'm thinking a simple with a timer will better suit my need and the coco. I may just run the blumats in the Air Pots with CNS 17 nutes and see how they do just to be fair. The Under Current system is taking off in a major way as I figured they will. I love straight hydro systems.


----------



## C Cat (Nov 26, 2012)

Lookin good!What about fly strips? would those work in your case

~C That Cat?


----------



## drekoushranada (Nov 26, 2012)

I put a fly strip in there and it seems to be working a bit. I don't really see them that much. I went and checked the flower tent again and I'm going to be done with the Blumats after this run. I'm going to do a timer and drip with 3.4 gallon air pots. What is a good way to run a timed drip with coco in flower as far as length of time go??


----------



## RetiredMatthebrute (Nov 27, 2012)

wit the fungus gnats i know the flying ones were more of a nuisansse than anything but the larvea they laid in the soil will eat your root. not a huge deal on a established plant (still some stress like athletes foot, burns a bit and uncomfortable but can still walk) but on smaller seedlings and clones that athletes food can become decapitation and bleeding to death.....

stoned analogy lol 

anyways gl with them. i heard no pest strips works well but kinda toxic shit


----------



## technical dan (Nov 27, 2012)

solo cups mostly filled with water or cider vinegar and a little dish soap will help control kill the fungus gnats.


----------



## drekoushranada (Nov 28, 2012)

I put the strips up and I will give the Solo Cups a go. My first harvest is going to be crappy dealing with coco and Blumats. I'm doing DTW for the next run for sure. I had a bad salt build up that tosted the plants. I hope they don't herm or anything.


----------



## Evo8Emperor (Dec 20, 2012)

Great set up man. Just looked through and the plants look great. Only thing I noticed and Im not trying to bash, but with your UC your have your buckets pushed into the corner so the plants has only like 10in to the center of the bucket. Your going to get a lot of dead leaves and no growth back there on every plant. Im running a cch2o UC as well but mine is built by me and customized to fit my 4x8 tent.


----------



## drekoushranada (Dec 20, 2012)

Evo8Emperor said:


> Great set up man. Just looked through and the plants look great. Only thing I noticed and Im not trying to bash, but with your UC your have your buckets pushed into the corner so the plants has only like 10in to the center of the bucket. Your going to get a lot of dead leaves and no growth back there on every plant. Im running a cch2o UC as well but mine is built by me and customized to fit my 4x8 tent.


 Do you flower in a vert set up? Yeah I just figured it would give the more space to actually grow towards the light. What do you suggest? I am doing a SOG stadium on the other side of the 4x8.


----------



## Evo8Emperor (Dec 20, 2012)

Oh I see. My bad I thought you were just running the uc as is and the other side of the tent was the vert set up. But in that case I would say that you did your home work so im not going to say anything else. lol.


----------



## drekoushranada (Dec 20, 2012)

No problem. Yeah I am doing all vert. I love the UC system though. I used the Blumats on the other side of the tent and they sucked in my opinion. It may have been user error but I think a active drip system is going to fair well in the stadium grow with coco.


----------



## Evo8Emperor (Dec 21, 2012)

Only thing I was wondering is how you will be training your plants ? Are you going to use a vertical screen more like a scrog and let the plants grow around it and up it ?

Just curious is all. I know its more common to have a sog set up with vertical growing. Different ideas and paths to the same point so I was just seeing what your plans were ?

I honestly have no idea what the blue mat deals even are. I read about them through your thread but didn't really get what they were exactly.

I always built my own aero/rdwc set ups like yourself it seems but this time around I decided to go with the uc and see if its worth the money. It should be by all accounts so far. Ill be doing 4 plants in a 4x8 tent with a net across the whole top. Hoping to fill out a carpet of bud. lol.


----------



## jpeg666 (Dec 21, 2012)

great setup but those plants looked f'ed in the A


----------



## drekoushranada (Dec 21, 2012)

Hell yeah. The Coco Coir side were ass raped but the UC side is awesome. I actually pulled the Coco side early because after that much stress I didn't want to have them herm. I suppose the blumats caused salt build ups or whatever. I never had that problem in a true hydro system. But the other side is getting changed to a multi feed DTW coco stadium grow.


----------



## Evo8Emperor (Dec 25, 2012)

been thinking like you that I'm going to build a vertical set up as well in a separate tent so I can keep three cycles going for a perpetual set up. Just been trying to figure out the least space I need and which way Im going to lean towards for building it and grow style.


----------



## Nmccray420 (Dec 25, 2012)

pretty cool setup. looks very promising


----------



## thcrystals87 (Dec 26, 2012)

Just a little tip, u wanna get all of ur high stress training done 2weeks before u flip to flower, hormone thing. Not supposed to top flowering plants, a stress free plant will bud much faster. And I have also found that leaving the metal halide in for first 2 weeks of flower will cut down on stretch, along side with a 24 hour dark period when flipping to flower to force the plant into flowering, u will see pre flowers much faster this way. Just a thought


----------



## Sebastien Blades (Dec 26, 2012)

thcrystals87 said:


> Just a little tip, u wanna get all of ur high stress training done 2weeks before u flip to flower, hormone thing. Not supposed to top flowering plants, a stress free plant will bud much faster. And I have also found that leaving the metal halide in for first 2 weeks of flower will cut down on stretch, along side with a 24 hour dark period when flipping to flower to force the plant into flowering, u will see pre flowers much faster this way. Just a thought


I have found the opposite on most of your points above... I pinch the stems on my sativa dom. Plants fir the first week of flower, to no ill effect. It helps create more of an even canopy. However i find that topping does delay flowering a little. The 24 hours of dark also caused some mid flower hermies for me. Never had a problem before i tried it. I have not tried the halide for the first two weeks though, but i think a single mixed spectrum bulb would be better.


----------



## BenFranklin (Dec 27, 2012)

How are you liking the light distribution without the hood and hanging the light vertically? 

I've had my doubts, but, results I see in pictures have made me curious.

DO you notice that the buds are distributed only on the one side of the plant where the light shines? Or it is distributed through out the entire plant? 

I imagine that with only one side of your plant getting light, it's going to reduce output of main top kolas, so instead of having 5 nice kolas from 1 plant under the light, you end up with 2 really nice ones and 3 kinda stretched ones that didn't get enough light....

Know what I mean?

Which is why I will need to see for myself, won't I? =) Just figured I'd ask for some pointers first before electrocuting myself..... Not that it ever stopped me from flying a kite in a thunderstorm.. but still...


----------



## Evo8Emperor (Dec 27, 2012)

Not everyone is going to grow the same amout of plants in the same size area. So with that being said they also are going to be many different styles in which you set your system up. 

With a vertical grow the point is to have the plants around the light in a circular shape is best while building shelfs or to have the plants stacked vertically on top of one another. They will no matter what grow towards the light. 

So you can either just grow a bigger amount of plants in the same place to optimize your space or you can set up a sog or scrog vertical grow which is where I tend to get the most out of. With sog you only end up growing the plants to about 12" and place them directly in flower along with say 50 or so more so you have a "sea of green".

There's a little bit on th subject anyway any questions search vertical grow on google you will get good results.


----------



## drekoushranada (Dec 27, 2012)

The plants in the UC are coming along well. This week is actually week 6. I put the 600Mh over here just to see what happens. I figured it was a good idea being that the Stadium set up is not ready yet on the other side of the tent. Any suggestions or questions?


----------



## drekoushranada (Dec 27, 2012)

I shall harvest around Jan 15 I hope.


----------



## employedmale (Jan 8, 2013)

looking good man. can't wait to see the buds out of the tent.

Someone else already mentioned it but I will second his thoughts. Don't rush those sativa dominates. They seem to take a lifetime but well worth the wait.


----------



## drekoushranada (Jan 8, 2013)

I agree. The plants are looking better than ever. I will get some bud shots up after the trim. I want to throw in a 1000w on one side of the tent for the next crop.


----------



## RetiredMatthebrute (Jan 8, 2013)

i think my friend we will be strimming our little fingers away at the same time


----------



## drekoushranada (Jan 8, 2013)

Matt the Mastodon Kush from the first jacked up crop is killer. I can only imagine what it would be like now that this grow is going well. A good amount of buds got heavy and I had to tie them up. It would be nice to grab another 4x8 tent. hmmm...


----------



## RetiredMatthebrute (Jan 8, 2013)

drekoushranada said:


> Matt the Mastodon Kush from the first jacked up crop is killer. I can only imagine what it would be like now that this grow is going well. A good amount of buds got heavy and I had to tie them up. It would be nice to grab another 4x8 tent. hmmm...


man thats the shitty thing about this hobby....without fail upgading is like a addiction....

i say as long as you can do it, do it..i havent made a purchase that has dissapointed me....well. I did buy a shitty 400w ballast but i got a nice hood...anyways yeah...im so fucking high lol. DO IT

my 2¢


----------

